# Datasheet's Dificiles



## COSMICO (Abr 12, 2011)

Me he encontrado muchas veces, frente al gran problema, de encontrar un CI descontinuado, y para peor el datasheet ya no existe, causándome grandes inconvenientes a la hora de reemplazarlo.
Es así como en este momento, tengo en mi poder él modulo de una máquina de embutidos con un integrado ref SN 4931N; del cual sólo sé que es un pwm, pero por falta de información no se ha podido descartar ni reemplazar, ¿Alguien posee información sobre este?. Creo que muchos nos enfrentamos a este dilema. Seria bueno abrir un tema para consulta; deporonto entre todos logramos facilitarnos el trabajo.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 13, 2011)

La verdad que no, cuesta un poco de trabajo encontrar a veces la info pero no, es solo trabajo y esfuerzo personal....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 13, 2011)

Será este que te adjunto?


----------



## ferfor21 (Abr 13, 2011)

Buenas tardes GENTE !!! 
Si bien no es "exacto" me pasó que buscando un TL4941 para una fuente, resultó que en realidad era un TL494 común y que el 1 del final "estaba de más"..(ic falso seguro) jajajaa..a.a si nos pasás la foto del IC por ahí descubrimos que no es tan dificil de encontrar, te paso un ejemplo del tl493 que es también un PWM.

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/28815/TI/TL493.html

saludos !!!!!


----------



## pandacba (Abr 13, 2011)

La serie SN correspondia a TI, y muchos de esa linea salieron de fabricación hace tiempo, muchos de ellos cubrian logicas digtales y analogica y tenian con productos de otra marca a los cuales podian reemplazar
Podria llegar a ser un conjunto de operacionales ya que ellos se utilzan para construir PWM con facilidad
Podrias pasar número de pines y verificar poque patas se alimenta, cual va a masa y que va a cada pata para tener una idea de que ci se trata

Otra seria dirigirte por mal a TI, quienes gustosamente te van a asesorar y si era de ellos te diran como reemplazarlo, en ese sentido son muy atentos y te reponden rápido


----------



## rexmo (May 30, 2011)

Hola. Talves alguien que tenga una tele philips 21pt9457/55 slim line. Necesito reprogramar el modo de servicio a los valores originales. Disponen de capturas de pantalla del modo de servicio de un TV funcionando?. gracias.


----------



## COSMICO (May 30, 2011)

Por ahy anda un foro llamado, comunidad electrónicos.com
alli encontraras, todo lo referente a modos de servicio y reset de televisores
en todas las marcas; tambien puedes conseguir el manual de servicio, ahy encuentras toda 
la informacion al respecto.
Un saludo.


----------



## carna (Jun 22, 2011)

Hola este es mi primer pedido espero me puedan ayudar.
Necesito data o reemplazo del transistor FOR3B o F0R3B el mismo pertenece a la fuente de una potencia para auto Pyramid PB-280P de 4 canales. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 22, 2011)

Ess un transistor o un diodo doble de alta frecuencia?


----------



## zopilote (Jun 22, 2011)

carna dijo:


> Hola este es mi primer pedido espero me puedan ayudar.
> Necesito data o reemplazo del transistor FOR3B o F0R3B el mismo pertenece a la fuente de una potencia para auto Pyramid PB-280P de 4 canales. Desde ya muchas gracias.



Los datos son insuficiente, lo mas conveniente es que trates de postear una foto de tu transistor
y del amplificador mostrando en que parte esta presente.


----------



## romel777 (Jun 23, 2011)

El consumo de corriente por parte de los integrados de audio (TDA,LM) donde es mostrado en su hoja de datos ? nunca lo pude ver.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 24, 2011)

Esta mostrado varias veces, por un lado te dice para una carga dada y un tensión dada la corriente consumida y suele estar las curvas en base a la tensión de alimetación con dos curvas para dos cargas diferentes


----------



## carna (Jun 28, 2011)

Disculpen la tardanza pero aca les dejo una foto del componente en cuestion


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 29, 2011)

En datasheetarchive.com solo aparece junto a una referencia al NTE5402 que es un SCR de compuerta sensible, así que debe ser eso...


----------

